# Help



## Techn (19 April 2011)

hat sich erledigt. danke


----------



## bike (19 April 2011)

Techn schrieb:


> Hallo. Ich bin Frischling im Bereich TwinCat von Beckhoff und habe etwas programmiert. Leider kann ich die Programme nicht mehr testen, weil ich keine Hardware mehr habe. Könnte mir bitte jemand helfen und mir sagen ob die Programme so richtig geschrieben sind und wenn nicht eine kleine Korrektur anfügen?
> 
> Vielen Dank im Voraus!



Denkst du nicht, dass eine vernünftige Überschrift und eine Beschreibung was dein Programm tun soll, es den meisten leichter macht, zu verstehen und ggF zu helfen?
Also ich verstehe nicht was du von den Leuten hier willst.


bike


----------



## IBFS (19 April 2011)

Techn schrieb:


> ob die Programme so richtig geschrieben sind und wenn nicht eine kleine Korrektur anfügen?



Abgesehen von der Überschrift und der falschen Rubrik 
kannst du nicht davon ausgehen, das wir an den 2 Bilder
alles Wichtige sofort erkennen.

daher wäre das mindeste. dass du dein Projekt hier reinstellst.
Sonst wird das nix. 

Frank


----------



## Pietpinguin (21 April 2011)

Wenn ich deine Aufgabenstellung richtig verstanden habe, dann benötigst Du keine Schrittkette.
Wenn dein Merker gesetzt ist, steuerst du deine rote LED an. Über eine fallende Flanke (F_TRIG) dieses Merkers steuerst du einen TOF (2s) an. Der Ausgang vom TOF geht an die grüne LED. Und fertig ist das Programm. Vielleicht 2-3 Netzwerke.


----------

